# Some pendants



## wisewood (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's a few pendants I've made, the Italian sheepdog is the most recent.View attachment 246965
View attachment 246966
View attachment 246967


----------



## 2strokenut (Aug 1, 2012)

I really like you work :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wisewood (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks 2strokenut:msp_smile:
Here's some more, I'm trying to work out how to get the image in the post as oppose to just a link. Any ideas?
http://www2.clikpic.com/sarcher/images/bear_totem_pendant.gif
http://www2.clikpic.com/sarcher/images/092.JPG
http://www2.clikpic.com/sarcher/images/012.JPG


----------



## ChainFinn (Aug 1, 2012)

Now the only thing i have in my mind, is that what would you need in TRADE, for that birdie neclace and one of the wolfheads ?

Make something having to do with Wolverine (animal, not comic hero )and ill send you my thumb :msp_sneaky:


----------



## ChainFinn (Aug 1, 2012)

2strokenut said:


> I really like you work :msp_biggrin:



Hey i just noticed another proud Hilux driver there. Its rep time think.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 1, 2012)

nice work.love the originality.


----------



## 2strokenut (Aug 2, 2012)

the sheepdog is my favourite


----------

